# Premium grade diesel fuel question



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in San Antonio and I cannot find any gas stations carry Premium Diesel Fuel.
Anyone knows if premium diesel is available in San Antonio?
I got some mixed results with MPG with Chevron and Shell.
At first, Chevron would give like 34 mpg on the hwy and then for some reason it dropped
to like 27 mpg under similar driving conditions.
So, I switched to Shell and got like 33 mpg with similar driving conditions.
Also, made sure that the tire pressures were correct and the same at all times.
I thought cetane was slightly higher for Chevron than Shell for their regular diesel.
This was based on some info floating around here on this website.
Thanks


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Try looking for BP/Amoco?

http://www.bp.com/heliospower/sectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=9028298&contentId=7051507

Conversely you could just drop in 6oz of Powerservice Diesel-Kleen (Grey bottle) and be done with it, but doing so technically voids warranty on fuel delivery system.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*Regarding BP Amoco*

I cannot find any BP Amoco gas stations in San Antonio.
unless I am wrong.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Darn. Depending on what qualities (cetane or lubricity) you're looking for from using premium diesel it sounds like you could try for someone who sells B5 for better lubricity or one of the myrid of retail prodcuts which offer cetane boosters and/or lubricity enhancers.

Unfortunately Shell doesn't seem to sell their V-Power Diesel in the U.S. 

Good luck!


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bballfreak said:


> I cannot find any BP Amoco gas stations in San Antonio.
> unless I am wrong.


If you are looking for a particular brand, most of the gasoline company websites have a station locator function.

Here's BP's

http://www.bp.com/toolserver/helios...earch.do?categoryId=1000001&contentId=7031707


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

the cetane in San Antonio (and many other areas of Texas) is min 48 (search on TXLed)- so you should be good with that. the only biodiesel I found searching around SA is made from waste vegetable oil. that will never go in my 98 Benz, let alone a modern diesel. I would use power service for lubricity and call it good.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Penguin said:


> If you are looking for a particular brand, most of the gasoline company websites have a station locator function.
> 
> Here's BP's
> 
> http://www.bp.com/toolserver/helios...earch.do?categoryId=1000001&contentId=7031707


I like their symbol or icon for diesel fuel, a truck!:rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> the cetane in San Antonio (and many other areas of Texas) is min 48 (search on TXLed)- so you should be good with that. the only biodiesel I found searching around SA is made from waste vegetable oil. that will never go in my 98 Benz, let alone a modern diesel. I would use power service for lubricity and call it good.


I thought TXLed was not in full effect and also some strange wording in it I thought allowed for fuel to still come in from other areas that did not meet the restrictions. I know when I contacted Shell specifically about their Premium Diesel in the Houston area they told me the cetane rating they guarantee and it was not 48. I opted to just go with Chevron based upon their response and also when I contacted them specifically about their fuel in the Houston area.

Don't some stations in San Antonio sell biodiesel at the pump? I seem to recall filling up at least in New Braunsfels with my truck and while reading over the pump noticed in the fine print that it was something like B20 at whatever name brand(Exxon, Chevron, Texaco, or Shell) I was at.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

> Area(s) affected: HGB, BPA, DFW, Anderson, Angelina, Aransas, Atascosa, Austin, Bastrop, Bee, Bell, *Bexar*, Bosque, Bowie, Brazos, Burleson, Caldwell, Calhoun, Camp, Cass, Cherokee, Colorado, *Comal*, Cooke, Coryell, De Witt, Delta, Falls, Fannin, Fayette, Franklin, Freestone, Goliad, Gonzales, Grayson, Gregg, Grimes, Guadalupe, Harrison, Hays, Henderson, Hill, Hood, Hopkins, Houston, Hunt, Jackson, Jasper, Karnes, Lamar, Lavaca, Lee, Leon, Limestone, Live Oak, Madison, Marion, Matagorda, McLennan, Milam, Morris, Nacogdoches, Navarro, Newton, Nueces, Panola, Polk, Rains, Red River, Refugio, Robertson, Rusk, Sabine, San Jacinto, San Patricio, San Augustine, Shelby, Smith, Somervell, Titus, Travis, Trinity, Tyler, Upshur, Van Zandt, Victoria, Walker, Washington, Wharton, Williamson, Wilson, Wise, and Wood counties.
> Start date: October 1, 2005
> Expiration/End date: None
> Applicability Period: All Year
> ...


http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/implementation/air/sip/cleandiesel.html


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am overseas right now and too crappy of a connection to go hunting but I am pretty certain the areas for TXLed can still bring in fuel from other areas under certain conditions which means no guarantees just because the county/city is TXLed that you are getting it at the pump every time. Also pretty certain it is not full in effect in all areas like it was supposed to be although I think it will be by the end of the year. I did a great deal of research on TXLed when I got my 335d and remember from that time leaving it thinking well after about a year my worries should be worthless on the subject.


----------

